# Haunted train



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

Probably not what people are thinking, but has anyone done a model train in their display? I was just thinking of setting up a haunted town and then I moved on to a haunted display with a train. It could be something like an old west theme. I doubt I will have time to do it this year but its never to early to start planning for next year right??

I was thinking I might try to come up with something that could serve double duty, a western haunted train theme for Halloween and then change some things and now you have a Victorian Dickens theme for Christmas (The wife wants me to do more Christmas decorations - yuck)

Any thoughts? There is plenty of room in the yard and it might be a nice display for the younger kids.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I like the idea, Scottv42.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I love the idea but, no, I haven't done one. The only model train we have is N scale and the buildings would be so tiny I'd go blind trying to work on it. I'd love to see one done on a larger scale though. And, don't tell anyone here, but I think the Christmas version would be fun too!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I've always wanted to do something like that. But the prices of proper Halloween trains are outrageous. Revamping a Victorian set might be more affordable AND more fun.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Madame Leota said:


> I love the idea but, no, I haven't done one. The only model train we have is N scale and the buildings would be so tiny I'd go blind trying to work on it. I'd love to see one done on a larger scale though. And, don't tell anyone here, but I think the Christmas version would be fun too!


Ah! So that's why I ended up wearing glasses!

One of my lesser hobbies is building wood and glass coffee tables and end tables with N-scale railroads in them instead of storage space. 

It is something to work on in small spaces in the depth of winter instead of trying to heat a workshop, plus I turn around and sell for about $3,000 something that cost me around 1/10th that to build.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Blarghity said:


> Ah! So that's why I ended up wearing glasses!
> 
> One of my lesser hobbies is building wood and glass coffee tables and end tables with N-scale railroads in them instead of storage space.
> 
> It is something to work on in small spaces in the depth of winter instead of trying to heat a workshop, plus I turn around and sell for about $3,000 something that cost me around 1/10th that to build.


Awesome! I wish I had the patience and the dexterity (not to mention better eyesight) for a hobby like that! Back when we used to attend model train shows, those tables you mentioned are what we envisioned doing. Never happened, but I still love the idea though.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Madame Leota said:


> I love the idea but, no, I haven't done one. The only model train we have is N scale and the buildings would be so tiny I'd go blind trying to work on it. I'd love to see one done on a larger scale though. And, don't tell anyone here, but I think the Christmas version would be fun too!


I have N scale trains (LOTS of N scale trains), and I have a few Z scale trains (even smaller). Definitely too small for a haunt. I think for a haunt, the train would have to be at least big enough to ride on, like the 7 1/4" or 7 1/2" gauge.









A full-sized narrow gauge train like the old Denver Rio Grande & Western would be pretty cool for an old west haunt.
















I've always had an idea for a haunted mine that patrons would ride partway through in trams, then walk the remainder of the way.


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

I wasn't thinking in terms of people riding it. My train of thought (haha) started with the spooky town stuff, which then led me to hey it would be cool to have a small haunted town outside in my display. That then led to the idea of how about a haunted town with a train like you see in some places.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Haven't done it, but now you've got the wheels turning....maybe next year....


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Scottv42 said:


> I wasn't thinking in terms of people riding it. My train of thought (haha) started with the spooky town stuff, which then led me to hey it would be cool to have a small haunted town outside in my display. That then led to the idea of how about a haunted town with a train like you see in some places.


So you're thinking HO? Hmm. Could do a modular layout with a Halloween theme...it would have to be off the ground. For a yard display I'd think no smaller than G.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

Where do you find these trains? When I first read it I imagined they were tiny, tiny like the kind that runs around the Christmas tree. 

I think its a cool idea! 

Around here, Tweetsie Railroad does a haunted ride during October. I have never been but seen pictures and it looks awesome.


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

I know nothing about trains so I have no idea what HO or N gauge or any of that means. I was thinking of building a platform that I could set up and put the train and town on and then take down easily and then revamp for Christmas.

My train inspiration came from a display at a local mall






Like I said I was thinking of a spooky town display outside, then thought of the mall train display and thought it would be cool to combine the two. I don't even know where you would buy this kind of train at and I would be more interested in the actual town than the train, I just thought the train could make it a little more dynamic.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

For those of you curious about these enigmatic scales being mentioned...









http://windwardsea.us/Graphics/Z Scale/Z-G Scales.jpg

G scale (1:22.5) is "garden scale," the smallest of the dedicated outdoor railroad scales.

HO (1:87) is the most common scale in North America.

N (1:148 to 1:160) is the former smallest widely available scale, but lost that crown to Z scale (1:220) in the early 90's. There are smaller scales, but they are niche markets. T scale (1:450 or 1:480), for example, is primarily only available in Japan and is supported by a single manufacturer (the company that started T scale left the T scale market. 

There are larger rideable miniature trains, for which wikipedia has an article,  including a list of locations where you can go to ride a miniature train. However, those trains cost tens of thousands of dollars to get involved in, often require steamfitter skills to properly maintain, and are probably outside the scope of anything anyone wants to spend on a single prop for Halloween. However, their track systems could be quite useful for anyone planning to make a dark ride.


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for that info


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

dept 56 also has a haunted rails set...you might check them out on ebay for inspiration.


----------



## PlainfieldDan (Aug 12, 2008)

I have not done as much since I started doing a yard haunt but at one time I was heavily into Dept 56 and Lemax Halloween villages. I ran O scale (Lionel) trains through the one village, it was about a 6' x 14' display. Lionel has a line of Halloween products that they add to every year.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

N scale model railroading is my other hobby as well. I have never done a haunted scene yet though. I model an actual short line railroad located near where I live.

Here is a video of the layout, which is still under construction.

























Eric


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> There are larger rideable miniature trains, for which wikipedia has an article, including a list of locations where you can go to ride a miniature train. However, those trains cost tens of thousands of dollars to get involved in, often require steamfitter skills to properly maintain, and are probably outside the scope of anything anyone wants to spend on a single prop for Halloween.


Yes, but we can dream 

My fiancee lives in Michigan, and for several years I've heard that there was a 7 1/2" scale railroads near where she lives. Two years ago I went to visit her for my 50th birthday. The day before my birthday (Friday), I drove around trying to find the place, and I finally did. It was a small community, and when I parked to go to the community center, I saw railroad track running alongside the lake behind it. The following day (Saturday, and my birthday), my fiancee and I drove to the community center. 

We went into the office and asked about the trains. The lady told us it's private property, not usually open to the public, except by invitation, but that it should be alright if we walked around and took some pics (her husband owns the railroad). I was expecting to maybe get some pictures of the tracks, and maybe a few train cars sitting on sidings. 

It turns out that they were having their "spring open meet" (even though it was June 25th), when people who owned trains of this scale came from all over the country to run their trains on their tracks. 

This railroad is situated on 120 acres of woods, marshlands, and 2 lakes. They have 6,5 miles of track, including 5 miles of mainline, over 1000 feet of trestles, 2 railyards, and 9 junctions.


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

So we have some train enthusiasts here 

I will keep that in mind as I look into this for next years display.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice layout, Wolfbeard.

I don't have a layout, I'm mostly a collector. I do occasionally run a few trains with a local club (3 Conrail locos, 3 NS locos, 4 CSX locos, and 2 Budd RDC cars, plus some rolling stock).

Micro Trains has done 3 Halloween themed tabletop train sets.

EDIT: For those unfamiliar, these trains are N scale (1:160).

The most recent is "Cemetery Central"









The set previous to that was the "Eerie Express" (with the tagline "Route of The Screamliners"). When run in order, the sides of the locomotive and cars create a continuous panoramic scene.









And their first set (as far as I know) was "Booville and Beyond"


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Micro Trains also did an N scale "Haunted Hamlet" tabletop village (similar to Dept. 56). 11 buildings/scenes, and a center base.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Micro Trains also did several N scale Halloween themed graffiti cars (based on actual graffiti).


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a large youtube page for anything trains. However my hobby has not collided with this one. I don't even have a halloween train and I have every train known to man in HO scale just about!

here is my youtube channel: www.youtube.com/jlwii2000


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh those graffiti cars are really cool looking. I don't suppose those can be used outside though.


----------



## Buckeyelights (Jul 12, 2011)

Scotty, check out the Christmas forums. Since trains are more associated with that holiday, you'll find several outdoor trains at those sites. Most if not all are hand built; makes for lots of good reading and ideas too. I have an outdoor train that I'll probably (hope) to use again in 2014; set-up & maintenance is time-consuming. I've often thought about creating a shell that I could slip right over top of the Christmas decorated train and presto have a ghost train.

My Santa train runs through a village of buildings at the North Pole. The same concept would work well, as the Ghost train could run through a haunted village.

Good luck with a great idea!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Scottv42 said:


> Oh those graffiti cars are really cool looking. I don't suppose those can be used outside though.


Probably not, they're N scale. I don't think any of the smaller scales would stand up to the elements very well. I think O gauge or G scale would be the way to go. Many people do "garden railroads", and most use O or G scale, because they're more durable. Google "GARDEN RAILROAD" for some good ideas.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

Lionel has made a few Halloween train sets in the past. I don't think they were popular but they're still floating around out there and they're reasonably priced too.
Here's one that's a complete ready to run set:

http://www.trainz.com/t-30056_review.aspx


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

So this thread has gotten my brain turning...a modular HO, or N-trak layout based on NBC's Halloween Town. Shoot, for that matter, do 2 modules Halloween Town, 2 Christmas Town, with the module joining them being the woods with the doors.

And of course, the first thing encountered in Halloween Town should be the scarecrow from the movie's opening.


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

I always tell me wife that I would love to add my Lionel trains to her Lemax Spooky Town village set-up, but she has so much stuff there isn't any room. 

I have been collecting Lionel, Mike's Train House and Ready Made Trains Halloween themed railroad cars for some time now. Here is a short video of my Lionel General Halloween engine pulling a string of Ready Made Trains Halloween passenger cars around the lower level of my basement layout. The second train at the end of the video is made up of Lionel Halloween themed engine and cars. 





I also have a couple of Halloween accessories around the layout - station platform, operating grim reaper gateman, operating billboard - that I don't have in the video.


Here is a picture of the Lionel Halloween General, with a few of the Ready Made Trains Halloween cars on the upper level behind it.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Are there any more whimsical looking Halloween train sets out there?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Just a small aside, from September 1998 until January 2005, the Burlington Northern Santa Fe railroad used their "Heritage II" paint scheme for it's locomotives, which became commonly known by railfans everywhere as the BNSF 'Pumpkin' scheme:


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> Micro Trains also did several N scale Halloween themed graffiti cars (based on actual graffiti).
> 
> View attachment 165874


The pumpkin enclosed hopper car I've seen in real life. It spent some time running the rails here in Southern NJ.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

What a GREAT thread!! I also had this idea recently! 

I too am a massive model train fan.

My office







My house







I'm looking to G scale but its not going to be cheap. You've got battery and DC powered. DC is the way to go imo particularly because to get these trains in the Halloween spirit you will be adding weight in the form of props and lights. 

But for a quality unit with a transformer, enough for at least 20 feet of track and a few cars you are looking at 600 dollars easy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

Those videos are awesome! Excellent setup! Is that an MTH 4-8-8-4 Bigboy? 

I'm strictly LGB (G scale) and you're right about the prices, $600 is a very conservative number for a G scale setup. A few of my engines alone have cost that much. I have a ceiling layout too (pic attached).

Thanks for sharing.

ALL ABOARD! 


Sid


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Sid_Matthew said:


> Those videos are awesome! Excellent setup! Is that an MTH 4-8-8-4 Bigboy?


haha you got it!



> I'm strictly LGB (G scale) and you're right about the prices, $600 is a very conservative number for a G scale setup. A few of my engines alone have cost that much. I have a ceiling layout too (pic attached).
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ALL ABOARD!


Great pic! Any advice on setting up outside for one night?


----------



## Pugsly (Mar 10, 2003)

You can get the Bates mansion from "PSYCHO" in 1:87 (HO) scale kit form. I built this a few years back to go with a HO train set. Nice kit!

http://www.amazon.com/Bates-Mansion...379802366&sr=8-1&keywords=polar+lights+psycho


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

If you're setting up outside for one night you can pretty much do anything you want. Keep the controller dry and you'll be golden. Try to set the track up in a location that is as level as possible because slight variances can sometimes cause cars to come unhooked or derailments.


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

I thought that you meant small model trains at first. We do a double track and Lemax village around the Halloween tree. We set up 2 tables (doors with legs) side by side. This is the first year we did it and is a much smaller table. ON30 scale with a narrow guage track. We combined our two loves, his is trains and mine is Halloween!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

LGB produced a PEANUTS Halloween car several years ago that would be perfect for a Halloween train but unfortunately it is one of LGB's "holy grail" items and they usually go for around $400. I've been looking for one for years. Until then I've included a picture we can all drool over...

Sid


----------

